# Archery range, Deer Park / Pasadena?



## ElmerFudd (Feb 10, 2006)

Are there any ranges that are on the east side of Houston? My youngest has mentioned that he would like to learn, I had bought my daughter a bow right before the one on Center street (Deer Park) closed, and I wouldn't mind getting my old Pearson going again.

I just don't want to drive across Houston, the backyard is not an option. I've looked on google, and not getting anything really local.

Preferrably something family friendly (daughter is 16, sons are 7, 8), and somewhere that can deal with "noobs", that are not running the latest / greatest gear.

Any Ideas / suggestions?


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

not really much around here on the east side. you can go to triple edge on 146 in dayton. really good group of guys out there. they have an indoor range and i believe they do some 3d stuff as well.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

most of the academy's are putting in indoor archery ranges..the one on uvalde and 10 has one and the one in baytown has one. they are only 10 yrd but that will do for now with the kids being 7 and 8


----------



## ElmerFudd (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks guys, i will definitely look into these.

Jason


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

i live in that area and drive out to santa fe.


----------

